# NABBA West Britain



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Yesterday was the NABBA West Britain, i won my class so i qualifie for the Britain finals whew after dropping approx 8lbs i should be bang on....

i used the Extreme Fury before i went onstage for both the pre-judging and evening show and it helped alot with vascularity and pump .....


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

thats excellent news!

how`d you fair overall?


----------



## LeeB (Oct 5, 2011)

excellent paul! well done!!


----------



## bodyworks (Oct 17, 2007)

well done paul. good luck at the finals fella.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

cheers guys, Cal i came very close to the overall which was won by the Class 3 winner but seeing as i am aiming for the britain i was not 100% so juct chuffed i came close to winning the overall


----------



## FAT BOY (Dec 19, 2005)

nice one m8


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

> Cal i came very close to the overall which was won by the Class 3 winner but seeing as i am aiming for the britain i was not 100% so juct chuffed i came close to winning the overall


coooool!

no point in peaking early.


----------



## Rianabol1466867922 (Feb 25, 2005)

Brilliant Paul

U look great in the pics, im still hammering out the cardio. Doug reckons ill be on the money on the day heres hoping lol,

best wishes for the british

R


----------



## Guest (Apr 28, 2008)

hi paul

a massive well done for the weekend, and we'll be there watching and cheering you on at the finals

xxx


----------



## Pikey1466867920 (Apr 24, 2004)

Hi Paul,

Congratulations mate, looking good for the finals!

Cheers

Pikey


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

' said:


> hi paul
> 
> a massive well done for the weekend' date=' and we'll be there watching and cheering you on at the finals
> 
> ...


----------



## Guest (Apr 28, 2008)

nice one mate, how long did you diet for the show?


----------



## Guest (Apr 28, 2008)

PScarb said:


> Thank you rachel i am much more confident in what i can acheive this year so the finals should be a good show....


thats good paul, its a great feeling going into a show feeling confident and ready i think it can reflect well in you body as well. Qualifiers are sometimes a bit of a pain to do. but after a long diet they can also give you a well needed confidence boost

xxx


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

yes totally agree, i was told yesterday by a few guys and girls that for someone with my physique i should be alot more confident leading up to the show and stepping onstage......


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

I still say you were a lot better than last year despite the extra 4 weeks you still have mate.

You were rock hard on stage and thats with 7lbs still to come off.

Awesome


----------



## Malika (Sep 16, 2008)

Well done Paul!

& all the best for the Britain!

ps: do you have bigger pics?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

hi Malika thanks for the kind words, i will be getting some better pics any day now and will post them up...how are you and Dave??


----------



## Malika (Sep 16, 2008)

PScarb said:


> hi Malika thanks for the kind words, i will be getting some better pics any day now and will post them up...how are you and Dave??


We are both very well, thanks!


----------



## rand61 (May 8, 2010)

Congratulations Paul looking forward in seeing the photos.:clap2::clap2:


----------



## turbovan (Jul 3, 2009)

Congratulations mate:clap2:


----------

